# Soft plastics help



## Greeno (Dec 26, 2009)

Up until recently I had always been bait fisherman.. influenced a lot by my pa and the amount of fishes we caught together ;-)

But now I am looking at getting into soft plastics and lures more cause you don't get left with that horrible bait smell at the end of a day's fishing and apparently you catch more with plastics... but I have never had any luck with soft plastics before.

So any and all advice is really appreciated for all parts of soft plastic fishing, like techniques, tips, and what soft plastics work better from what you guys see on the water and experience.

My target species would be of course bream and flatheads (and the occasional by-catch of grass whiting) and my location is the far south coast (NSW) if that makes it easier to help me 

Thanks in advance guys (and gals)


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

80mm Squidgy Bloodworm Wrigglers
70mm Evil Minnow Squidgy Flickbaits
and assorted jig head sizes up to 3 grams

Use a 6lb flouro leader for bream and 8 or 10lb for flattys.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

There are also quite a few decent videos around about soft plastic fishing... the "Squidy Secrets" range is a good start, I think there's three of them working up from basic techniques to the more specialised. The techniques and basic concepts can obviously be used for any type/brand of soft plastic...


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

you tube is also a great resource for tips, lots of short "how to" videos from all over the world for SP's, vibes, blades, etc.


----------



## Greeno (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice 

Hopefully (weather permitting) I will get to test all this out for a few days around the end of May/start of June around the Merimbula/Pambula/Bega river area's. So if you see some guy on a ivory Hobie outback that looks a little lost you know who it might be ;-)


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Amongst the [email protected]#$ which was my weekend, culminating in my ultimate incompetence on the water, I did manage to break my Soft plastic donut. I had success banging the jighead off the bottom.

Then my two piece rod became a three piece rod. The jigging technique and the liberation of the top 16 inches of my 6ft Silstar weren't related... Just user error/epic fail.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

A drop shot rod around 7 foot in length that's about 2.10m with a 2-4 kg rating will be very versatile. You can go smaller say 6 or 6'6" but 7 is pretty ideal. As suggested you could go 1-4 kg, A reel of 1000 size to suit. When lure fishing you tend to cast a lot and so the lighter the gear for estuary situations the better. A 2000 reel won't be that much bigger but up to you. Lighter is much more fun than heavier. Let the rod do the work. Gulp smelts around 3" and this sort of outfit produce the goods but so too do other plastics such as Squidgie Lobbies and Atomic prongs. Use some sort of attractant such as Squidgie S factor or Ultrabite gel for plastics that are not scented. Even if they are scented, replenish the scent after a while. A dozen casts or less. When you decide to move to hardbodies give the surface lures ago. Really great fun waiting for a flatty or bream to smash them.

Enjoy


----------

